# Red Ramp Sight For Super Blackhawk...



## Niner (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a good gunsmith that can put a red insert into the front sight on my Ruger SBH? Preferably within reasonable distance from Newnan.

 I had one years ago that a 'smith had done the sight on, and it was great......never should have traded that one.


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=jiO2-ekNnaU&v=jiO2-ekNnaU&gl=US


----------



## GAR (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's a stainless model you should be able to order one through Brownells.

Held in by a roll pin, so it's a fairly simple fix.

Tom


----------



## Niner (Dec 31, 2011)

It is a stainless steel unit.
Any idea what their part number would be?
I found a sight in Midway, but theirs is fiber optic.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you considered just adding some bright paint. You can make it look really good.

A base coat of white and then some Testor's model paint.

I have seen a lot of replacement FO front sights but don't think I have ever seen a red ramp option for a Blackhawk.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Dec 31, 2011)

My Super Blackhawk has the Magnaport Predator Package. It features differant colored plastic inserts, red, yellow, green, orange, etc. which are cheap, and easily changed. Really helps to acquire clear sight picture when you're getting tired eyes as we age. Don't know if they sell them seperate, but I've never seen a better set up.


----------



## Niner (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, I found this unit at Midway.  Not persacly what I was looking for....maybe nobody makes such a thing.


http://media.midwayusa.com/productimages/large/979/979043.jpg


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2012)

Brownells has some factory Ruger sights with a red insert for like $10-$12.  But I dont think they had a picture.


----------

